# Does anyone know if... Tfa Citrus Punch



## stevie g (5/9/17)

Tfa citrus punch v1 can be successfully subbed with Tfa citrus punch V2


----------



## RichJB (5/9/17)

I found this on reddit: 



> bigolddonkey
> 
> I personally cannot tell a difference between Citrus Punch 2 and the original Citrus Punch.
> 
> This is good because Citrus Punch 2 has the added benefit of being less expensive.



Whether bigolddonkey is a credible source or not is debatable. But it's the only comparison I've been able to find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey (5/9/17)

TFA Citrus Punch should be subbed with anything BUT Citrus Punch  It's the only concentrate that truly tests my gag reflex (pairing it with the highly unsuitable partner of Cap VC V1 in relatively high percentages as one of my first mixes, I'm not surprised - so I suppose it's my fault and not that of the concentrate. I still can't handle even the smell of it up to this day though )


----------



## RichJB (5/9/17)

You were mixing it with the wrong things, @Lingogrey. From the TFA Citrus Punch review at Reddit, I found this interesting exchange in the comments below:



> mlNikon
> have you found something to add to this to make it a more realistic mountain dew?
> Hoggy42
> Personally, I've toyed with TFA's honey to get it much closer..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (5/9/17)

RichJB said:


> You were mixing it with the wrong things, @Lingogrey. From the TFA Citrus Punch review at Reddit, I found this interesting exchange in the comments below:


I'm quite sure that you're right @RichJB ; I didn't realise at that stage that it was supposed to be Mountain Dew (or that it was actually called that before they changed the name due to 'copyright' issues, I think). I went for a light lemon zest custard. Instead, I got some curdled custard powder and eggs separating and floating to the top with the Mountain Dew bubbles. That one experience (absolutely due to my bad 'innovative' mixing at the time) was enough to ruin the concentrate completely for me, and I doubt that I'll ever be able to vape it mixed with anything again (although 10 % or so TFA Honey might 'calm' the prominence of the Citrus Punch, I would guess )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/17)

Now you're talking. TFA Honey will fix anything.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

